# Thermosyphon restrictor



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Where could I find one in the UK/EU?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Faema have them on their Legends. Funny I was only talking about that yesterday at this talk. The Coffee Machine That Changed The World - Masterclass run by Bar Termini in Soho W1 sponsored by Mulmar who import Faemas.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Older Rancilios have them.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The Faema Legend restrictor is adjustable and would require cutting and resoldering the HX tube. I'm after the teflon disc-shaped ones.


----------

